
Show HN: Manage Linux users with GitHub teams - rocmcd
https://gitwarden.com
======
rocmcd
Hi HN!

This is a new project I've started recently that allows you to sync Linux user
accounts with Github organization teams in a straightforward way. This greatly
simplifies Linux user account management for any companies using Github that
do not have the time, staff, or budget to go with a more traditional user
management solution (LDAP, for example). It also makes it easier for users,
since they can use an SSH key already added to their Github profile, requiring
no extra effort to login.

I'd really appreciate any and all feedback you have of the landing page,
service, or idea. I'll also be checking back throughout the day to answer any
questions.

Thank you in advance for your help!

\- Ross

